

The Red Hourglass: Self-Experimentation with Black Widow Bites - nkurz
https://www.randomhouse.com/boldtype/0598/grice/excerpt.html

======
jonah
Yikes!

> Forney later commented, "I do not recall having seen more abject pain
> manifested in any other medical or surgical condition."

